#ubuntu-lt 2011-07-25
<Aivaras> Laba :)
<Netas3k> Labas :)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-07-26
<Pinciukas> Labas, gal zinot kokie zoominimo shortcutai ant Ubuntu 11.04?
#ubuntu-lt 2011-07-27
<Antanas> Sveiki visi.
<Antanas> Hi all.
<Antanas> Hi ubuntulo 12
<Antanas> Who are using Ubuntu 11.04?
<Antanas> h
<Antanas> h
<Antanas> h
<Antanas> h
<Antanas> h
<Antanas> h
<Antanas> h
<Antanas> h
<Antanas> h
<Antanas> h
<Antanas> h
<Antanas> h
<Antanas> h
<Antanas> h
<Antanas> h
<Antanas> h
<psichas> kuku? :P
#ubuntu-lt 2011-07-29
<Pawka> Kolegos Gnome 3 naudojat?
<AukstasKlevas> jeigu jis pagal nutylėjimą neina, tai tikriausiai ne :)
#ubuntu-lt 2016-07-29
<psichas> sveiki
<izimh> labas
<psichas> keista kad #akmc dabar tuštesnis nei ubuntu-lt
